# I want to get some Extatosoma tiaratum



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2008)

Yesterday, it was picnic day at UC Davis. At the entomology department, there were some Extatosoma tiaratum showcased. I played with one and I fell in love. I want to get a whole bunch now. The guy introducing them said that they can reproduce asexually and the FDA (probably means USDA) doesn't like them having it.

Anyway, does anyone have any advice for me?

How parthenogenic are they?

How fast do they reproduce?

How much can one expect to pay for these things?


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 21, 2008)

With the Californian climate I doubt you'd be allowed to keep these guys legally. If any got out they'd spread like wildfire.

Each female can produce hundreds of offspring without a male present (all female though). Each generation takes only a few months to become reproductive so in a few years you could find yourself swimming through them to get to the car :lol: (I know, loads will get eaten by birds, reptiles etc, etc :mellow: )

Here in the not so sunny UK we're OK because they won't survive the winter as far as I know. They are really cheap too, cost me £6 plus postage for 6, that's about $12.


----------

